# [H] Blood Angels/Space Marines/Eldar and much more.. [W] £££ (Paypal)



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Greetings, 

I have numerous items for sale as detailed below. 

I am generally looking for 60% RRP, but will listen to all fair offers. 


Blood Angels/Space Marines 

Vehicles 
x1 Vindicator 

Infantry 
x20 Assault Marines w/x4 meltaguns 
x5 Death Company - BNIB 
x5 Terminators - BNIB 

Characters/Elites 
x1 Dante 
Sanguinary Guard 
x2 Sanguinary Priests 
x1 Mephiston 
x1 Astorath 
x2 Chaplains with Terminator armour 

Eldar 
x1 War Walker - BNIB 
x1 Wave Serpent - BNIB 

Red Scorpions 
Sevrin Loth Chief Librarian with Honor guard: BNIB 


Orks 
x1 Ghazkull Thraka 
x3 Deffkoptas (AoBR) 
x30 Ork Boyz (AoBR) 

Tau 
Crisis Battle Suit w/x2 missile pods 


Misc

40k Carry Case (red) - good condition RRP £60.00 
(as seen here: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod340012a) 

Forgeworld Blood Angels Terminator Shoulder Pads x10 - BNIB 

Rulebook 6th edition

Bitz: Huge amount of special and heavy weapons for space marines - Enquire 

Specials 

25th Anniversary Crimson Fist Sergeant. BNIB 


Thanks for reading. 

SF


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Amended above.

I will add more as the days go on and I sift through it all. 

The Eldar have been sold.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

How much for the Storm Raven?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Updates:

Some has been sold, but lots more has been added with details for each item. The Original Post has been amended to reflect this. 

Thanks 

SF


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Updates:
Some sold, but *Eldar* have been re-listed.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Updates:

Amended to reflect sold items.


----------

